
US Leads All Developed Nations on Teenage Pregnancy - helenakyso
https://kyso.io/helenadomo/adolescent-pregnancy-world
======
bediger4000
Do you think maybe this has something to do with lack of mandated sexual
education (other than thumping on abstinence)?

There's also Colordo's experience with IUDs:
[https://www.denverpost.com/2017/11/30/colorado-teen-
pregnanc...](https://www.denverpost.com/2017/11/30/colorado-teen-pregnancy-
abortion-rates-drop-free-low-cost-iud/)

This is the kind of birth control that we as a people seem to want to ban,
though: [https://bust.com/feminism/14138-colorado-is-shutting-down-
aw...](https://bust.com/feminism/14138-colorado-is-shutting-down-award-
winning-iud-program-for-a-really-stupid-reason.html)

~~~
helenakyso
I think that sexual education is super important at early ages, it should be a
mandatory class in all schools, at least people should know what is sex, how
to prevent unwanted pregnancy, which one are the contraception methods,
sexually transmitted diseases, etc.

But also, there has to be easy access to economic and effective contraception
methods

------
helenakyso
Also, 19% of pregnancies (excluding miscarriages) in 2014 ended in abortion.
Approximately 926,200 abortions were performed in 2014, down 12% from 1.06
million in 2011.

